# Does loose skin correct itself or do I need to get tummy tuck surgery?



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to be around 250-260lbs and now I'm 185, I'm aiming for 140-145 and will probably get there soon. I can see already that I will have loose skin, I also have stretch marks.
Does loose skin correct itself or do I need to get tummy tuck surgery? How much does it usually cost??


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what country are you in?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what country are you in?


I'm from western Europe, most things are usually expensive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

chiaza said:


> I'm from western Europe, most things are usually expensive.


We can't answer your price question without knowing what country you are in. Why are you being so vague?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> We can't answer your price question without know what country you are in. Why are you being so vague?


I wrote about illegal things I've done on this website and I don't live in a very big country so I would rather not write any more specific details.

Does it usually cost under 10k $ in Europe?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Skin is like a rubberband. It'll eventually go flat.

Lee Priest is a professional body builder. He gets fat in the off season and gets in shape when he is close to contest time. Dude never had any loose skin and neither do the other bodybuilders that do this every year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

why did chiaza get banned?


----------

